# BTC - BTC Health



## Ken (27 December 2006)

Speculative Buy below 50 cents is the call on Westpac broking.

BTC is one of Australia's pure biotechnology investment funds. It offers retail investors exposure to a diversified portfolio of unlisted opportunities and listed companies. The big appreciation in value of R&D companies that occurs before and at the time of listing is generally not available to retail investors. Listed investee companies include Alchemia, Starpharma, Clinical Cell Culture, Prima Biomed and Phylogica. BTC is high risk, but could generate well-above average returns. Shareholders need to take a medium to long-term view.

The vast majority of investors will lose money in the biotech sector if they invest directly. BTC management has industry expertise and a wide information network that along with its ability to tap into unlisted companies provide it with a much better chance of generating attractive returns

Any opinions...

I like companies that give a lot of exposure.

Love ARGO investments that basically investments in the top companies... 

Dont know a heap about BTC but would be keen to find out more.


----------



## Crash (28 December 2006)

Are they likely to have a dividend?  How old is this stock?


----------



## Ken (28 December 2006)

done some research.

Dividend policy unsure of.

My thinking is also that if one of the companies that BTC invests in is the next big Biotech then chances are your a winner, as BTC will be a substancial holder, with the funds it invests now.

I also think BTC has not got much further to fall, as biotechs are undervalued and out of favour.

either way this is my long term stock that i hold for 20 + years. I am treating it like that rather than a specy, as it would appear its investing in the small end of the biotechs which i believe will grow.

Westpac broking has 18 month price target which is a positive


----------



## Ken (14 January 2007)

At the start of last week i set up a custom porfolio with all of BTC's holdings on my westpac broking account. 

I just wanted to see whether the gains or losses of BTC's portfolio were being reflected in BTC's actual share price.

BTC's porfolio of shares gained 4.46% with  the main stocks performing well:

CCE holdings gaining 20%
ACL gaining 9%. 

It would appear this has been reflected in the share price with BTC also gaining. 

BTC starting the week at .40 and closing and finishing at .415 

With buyers at .42 and sellers at .425

I will be following this closely.  I dont think BTC will be a mirror of its share portfolio performance, but its a very easy way to see how the company is performing, even on a daily basis.


Just a thought....


----------



## Ken (16 January 2007)

Hit 44 cents today. market depth looks to have swung in favour of holders.

Some big support around 40 cents.  The company's porfolio is now over 8% up since I started tracking it and this has been reflected in the share price rising 8-10%.

I would be looking for weakness in BTC share price when its portfolio heads north with companies such as CCE and ACL gaining.

Its a long term hold for me, no one else seems interested but I like the theory of being able to have exposure to more than one biotech company, reduces risk, and returns are still potentially good long term if sentiment to the sector becomes favourable.

Who knows how things pan out, but if CCE cracks the big time, it will not only be CCE shareholders punching the air but BTC that has 26 million shares in them.


----------



## TMC93 (4 December 2011)

Was just looking through the paper today, dividend yield of 114%? Surely this company is doing something ok but share price seems to disagree. Will have to look more into this company as im very light on in the Pharmaceuticals/Biotech sector. I also learnt from experience that i shouldnt buy shares based on Div % yield.


----------



## System (4 December 2017)

On December 4th, 2017, Biotech Capital Limited changed its name to BTC Health Ltd.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 August 2020)

_*BTC Health Ltd*_ is a Pooled Development Fund which makes active investments in businesses that acquire, develop and distribute innovative medical products in Australia and New Zealand. 

The company is building a group of high-growth businesses which together are focused on providing access to some of the best specialized therapeutics and medical devices from around the world. 

BioImpact: invests in and holds intellectual property rights for pharmaceuticals and medical devices.

BTC Speciality Health: has recently expanded via the acquisition of the hospital infusion business (from Admedus Limited in FY2019). It commercialises and distribute the BTC health group's in-licenced pharmaceuticals and medical devices in the Asia/Pacific region.

Products: BTC has products like ambIT infusion pumps, catheters. It now has third party logistics and wholesaling arrangements in place and in June launched two dental products, CariSolv and PeriSolv into the Victorian market.

... sale of Bio101 Group Pty Ltd was completed on 31 July 2020 for cash consideration of $500,000 which represents a 500% return on BTC health’s initial investment in 2016, and is consistent with the valuation recognised in BTC health’s Net Tangible Asset backing as at 30 June 2020.
_
With Covid restrictions, business must be slow. It popped up on Naos (NCC) Key Portfolio Events 4Q2020:_


> _• Elective surgery recommenced
> • Landscape for a potential complementary acquisition increased
> • Significant organic business progress – strategy to sell existing products within new markets segments_



Has a NTA of 5c but selling closer to 10c. Market cap around $20mill. Run by 'medical entrepreneurs'

( _DNH_ )


----------



## frugal.rock (9 August 2020)

Held BTC for a period last year when trading heavily. (Was kind to me despite it not being the kinda stock to trade short term.)
Has a solid connection with SIG if I remember correctly. 
Thanks for the memory jog Dona.
Probably a good long term solid performer. 
Chart showing it's due for some movement also.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 July 2021)

only a $20 million company.

One small cap investor (Naos) has faith:

_BTC went into trading halt on the last day of June and the following day announced that it had agreed terms to acquire the exclusive distribution rights of the Mannitol portfolio of Pharmaxis (ASX: PXS). Even though the total consideration for these assets is only small ($2 million) we believe this is a highly strategic acquisition and may set BTC up for a transformational FY22. 

Firstly, these products generate revenue of ~$1.50 million with gross margins of 45%. We believe that BTC will not need to increase their headcount to distribute these assets and hence the EBITDA margin will be significant, potentially enabling BTC to reach a breakeven position or better. 

Secondly this gives BTC a foothold in the pharmaceuticals sector where they currently do not have any exposure, a factor we believe is key for any larger acquisitions or in licencing opportunities, where they will need to instill confidence that they can execute effectively within the pharmaceuticals space. 

Finally, this is further confirmation that BTC can source deals internally and importantly execute on these from both a due diligence and a financing standpoint. Pleasingly, BTC also stated within their presentation materials that based on their unaudited financials, their revenue growth in FY21 should be circa +25% and looking forward they expect to grow at an organic revenue run rate in the mid-teens. We continue to believe that BTC has a significant amount of potential ahead and its unique offering and exposure to the healthcare industry will be closely followed by many. If FY22 is indeed the year when BTC can scale its current platform then we would expect it to be one of the strongest contributors to overall portfolio performance over the coming year._


----------



## frugal.rock (6 April 2022)

21 March 2022: Net Tangible Asset (NTA) Backing – February 2022

Company Current Value Cents per share
TOTAL 12,968,538 4.60c



frugal.rock said:


> Probably a good long term solid performer.



Ooh, history shows I've got that wrong for now but long term is open ended, right?!😬

Very thinly traded (by Lucifer today?), big spreads. Eeugh.












A definite do your own research kind of stock. I don't know anything about it particularly anymore.
It looked attractive to me "once apon a time" though, thus it's in a watchlist.
No, it's not Bitcoin.
Only noticed it now as it's up 17% off an apparent $45 trade by some dastardly devil.


----------

